# $tanza 91'



## me$$ican (Dec 13, 2004)

*ENGINE SWAP*
















*custom intake (joke)*








*STILL GOING ON STRONG*


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

......nice photo shop! you should work on your cuts tho they are alittle jaged


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

[x]^7

:redx:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> [x]^7
> 
> :redx:


just click this


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> just click this


"We are sorry, your request has caused an error. Please press back on your browser and try again."

LOL


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

huh well now the pic is showing up on this page but the link dosent work oh well..........well he choped in a BMW engine and said he did an engine swap lol he had me at first then i thought......."how did he make it rear drive" so i looked again and saw the chop lines :thumbup: ......and the 3 series sitting next to his stanze and put 2 and 2 together :cheers:


----------



## me$$ican (Dec 13, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> "We are sorry, your request has caused an error. Please press back on your browser and try again."
> 
> LOL


*FOR THOSE WHO MISSED IT. HOPE IT WORKS*


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

me$$ican said:


> *FOR THOSE WHO MISSED IT. HOPE IT WORKS*


still :redx: 

use the nf contributor account uploads.. helps out the forums and fast loading times. :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

try photobucket.com


----------



## me$$ican (Dec 13, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> try photobucket.com


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i see all of them just fine :thumbup: but if its not working for you, right click on it, choose properties, then get the url and just copy and paste into a new window.
this is one of those things were when you pick up on it the first time its funny......................when you have to explain it the joke is gone lol


----------

